# Video of police officer shooting his own fingers off in a store.



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The police officer did not clear the weapon before playing with it.

VIDEO: Former GPD Officer Files Lawsuit After Gunstore Incident


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

also, why wasn't he controlling his muzzle direction. There were 3 people in the down range direction that he chose. He is lucky that he didn't kill someone

And, wtf did he put his finger on the trigger if he wasn't intending to shoot?

Don't they provide proper firearms safety training to police officers in the USA? How dumb can someone be?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*rule i: all guns are always loaded
rule ii: never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy 
rule iii: keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target
rule iv: be sure of your target
*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prob one of them dangerous 1911 clones. Hope he gets a bunch of money.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope he gets SFA. Stupid is stupid, and he clearly crossed the stupid line. Is there any safety rule that he actually followed? I didn't see one thing that he did correctly.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Neither of them followed the rules of gun safety.To a degree,I think both are to blame.The merchant for not checking and clearing the gun before he put it in the case.But the officer....there is simply no excuse on his part with the mishandling of the weapon.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

defendant's lawyer: can you please state the number 1 rule of firearms safety, Mr. Police Officer.

Mr. Police Officer: um....er......ok......all guns are always loaded

defendant's lawyer: why did you not follow this?

Mr. Police Officer: um.....er........ok.......I was dumb and negligent.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Isn't discharging a firearm in public for no valid reason illegal?

Agreed on reckless/STUPID handling of a firearm. 

Never examined the chamber or magazine, or safety, then unsafe handling in general: hand covering muzzle, several people downrange of where he is pointing it. I would never go hunting with such a person.

The clerk and whoever left the pistol with a loaded magazine should be shown the door.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

the moment he covered the other people, the clerk should have taken the gun back and shown him the door


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

whats he doing in a gun store in a uniform? Do your cops buy their guns by them self while on duty?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> whats he doing in a gun store in a uniform? Do your cops buy their guns by them self while on duty?


It's very common to see an officer in uniform (or even a plain clothed office) in a sporting goods store looking at firearms. Three or so months ago I was shopping a local gun store (carrying my weapon on my belt) and struck up a nice conversation with two young officers regarding the M4 rifle. They noticed my weapon through my untucked shirt and didn't say a thing. I think one of them bought the M4 that they were looking at.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

So when on duty.. they kind of just wander about were they want? 

On the other hand, considering the size of that cop, wandering about is clearly not a major thing in his life. He really needs to get in shape (I do think he will be more careful whit guns onwards).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In most agencies in this area "business checks" are highly encouraged. Get to know the folks..check out the bargains..see if they are having any issues etc. It called co-moonity poleecing. A cop in a gun shop is prob more common than being in the doughnut shoppe. Some of them fat boys can be pretty stout and agile.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> In most agencies in this area "business checks" are highly encouraged. Get to know the folks..check out the bargains..see if they are having any issues etc. It called co-moonity poleecing. A cop in a gun shop is prob more common than being in the doughnut shoppe. Some of them fat boys can be pretty stout and agile.


true, size matters when one needs to take down someone. But still, he could improve his shape.

Swedish cops are kind of seldom seem anywere and kind of crappy, but sometimes they are funny, like in this clip when they comes to help out with a fundraiser for HIV-recearch  (sorry if tis off-topic)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ok so the cop screwed up by not checking the gun to see if it is loaded, I get that. my question is who loads their merchandise and puts it back in the show case? whats up with that? was the gun shop being set up? I mean who loads the gun they are selling?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The same kind of country that doesn't require a cable lock on each display model?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> whats he doing in a gun store in a uniform? Do your cops buy their guns by them self while on duty?


Perhaps he wore the uniform to make a better video?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Pathetic. The other customers lucked out there, it could have ended much worse. *shakes his head*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone does something stupid in their life time. But some people really abuse it.

I've heard a few people wonder if anti-gunners do that sort of crap. In Chicago area a few back, same basic thing happened. The seller said it was unloaded and the last customer must have loaded a single round.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Everyone does something stupid in their life time. But some people really abuse it.


Well, I've done some stupid things, but I still have all my fingers and the stupid things didn't get caught on camera.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I always felt a little anal for checking a gun seconds after the guy behind the counter just did it. But i will continue to do it. 

How the hell did it get loaded? Typically gun stores are verboten about mixing the two.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Neither of them followed the rules of gun safety.To a degree,I think both are to blame.The merchant for not checking and clearing the gun before he put it in the case.But the officer....there is simply no excuse on his part with the mishandling of the weapon.


I can't write anything any better than this, they both are at fault.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I always felt a little anal for checking a gun seconds after the guy behind the counter just did it. But i will continue to do it.
> 
> How the hell did it get loaded? Typically gun stores are verboten about mixing the two.


As a gun store owner told me, you never know when a sick person might sneak a round into a chamber when you're not looking.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> As a gun store owner told me, you never know when a sick person might sneak a round into a chamber when you're not looking.


How do we know? It does seem way out there odd...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

well, in canada........[ wait for the groans to end] ......the firearms safety training mentions that it is almost impossible for a firearm to discharge when the action is open and remains open. Makes you wonder why they don't display firearms like shown in this picture:








If they were displayed this way, you could also remove the cable for customer viewing, and it would greatly reduce the chance for accidental discharge.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I always felt a little anal for checking a gun seconds after the guy behind the counter just did it. But i will continue to do it.


I don't because it is part of an educated safety culture. We should be proud to display our safety knowledge.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think it is stupid to sue the gun store. Sure, they screwed up having a loaded gun in the display case and not checking it before the handoff. But as already mentioned that cop violated every safety rule in the book.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is an example

Cop Shoots himself in the leg:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I think it is stupid to sue the gun store. Sure, they screwed up having a loaded gun in the display case and not checking it before the handoff. But as already mentioned that cop violated every safety rule in the book.


I think perhaps the cop wanted some money and since it would help the anti gun politics, is being allowed to get away with it. It stunk to begin with and now I just feel more sure.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Here is an example
> 
> Cop Shoots himself in the leg:


Thats not a cop. That's affirmative action demonstrating its laughable reality....


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

when you live in a country where someone spills coffee on themselves then sues, you might as well give it a shot(no pun intended)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I should sue my spoon, it made me fat.
Could have killed any of the three people.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Thats not a cop. That's affirmative action demonstrating its laughable reality....


That guy is Dumb with a capital D. Love how he is just telling them how he is the only one in the room qualified to wield a glock 40- right as he shoots himself in the leg.

But no way is he really DEA. He borrowed that vest.


----------

